# 95 nissan altima se trouble



## yeagh (Jul 23, 2010)

so my car has been acting up and its driving me nuts....it all started when i was driving off of a freeway one day all the sudden it shut off on me....after that everytime i would drive it i couldn't drive over 40mph with out it wanting to stall on me or actually stalling on me period.I will drive it over 40mph and after a few minutes with will start to sputter. i took it to a shop where they put a scanner on it and it shot out knock sensor code and a camshaft sensor code...I changed the knock sensor out already which the knock sensor was actually cracked so it did need to be changed....the timing chain guide is making this rattle noise, could that trigger the knock sensor to shut my car off? .......I just can't seem to get the car to where it won't stall on me over 40mph its rediculous....has anybody heard of anything common? could the egr temperature sensor be bad?............the car also idles a tad bit rough too


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you address the camshaft sensor code? Check for oil leaking into the distributor and possibly contaminating the sensor wheel inside the distributor. You could also have a bad distributor. Might also want to check for a leaking intake gasket and secondary ignition issues (ie arcing ignition wires, bad distributor cap). The EGR temp sensor wouldn't cause your symptoms and the chain will only be an issue if it jumped timing.


----------

